# Carrabelle Report



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Spent the last couple days trying for snapper out of Carrabelle with some good friends. Day one we found the snapper bite was almost impossible. The one we did hook got slashed on the way to the boat. Everything else was biting pretty well. We resorted to scuba and saw massive snapper under the boat (not to mention gag grouper everywhere.) I think I saw a 40" snapper while I was reloading my speargun; freakin huge! We ended up taking 3 snapper about 12-15 lbs each and a half dozen big mangrove snapper.

Day two; early start on a larger boat. Once again we hooked everything under the sun. Hope peaked when I boated a 31 inch snapper and saw a cloud of them on the bottom machine... hours of trying yielded black bass, gags (released), and about everything else (sharks, grunts, triggers, etc.) The radio was full of folks reporting empty boxes and exhausted bait; live and cut. Some night fishing was productive from what we saw at the dock early in the morning.

So FYI, the snapper bite seems thin all over the area.


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

How far out of Carrabelle were you guys?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

"We ended up taking 3 snapper about 12-15 lbs each" 

You do know the bag limit is two per day right?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Basic math:

"We" = 2 or more people

Snapper Limit = 2 per person

2 people x 2 snapper = 4 snapper limit
3 people x 2 snapper = 6 snapper limit
4 people x 2 snapper = 8 snapper limit

3 ten to fifteen pound snapper < than a "we" limit. 

Lesson concluded.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> Basic math:
> 
> "We" = 2 or more people
> 
> ...


It was pretty easy for me to understand as well....I guess Kim doesn't understand 4 year old math....


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't post here anymore, but I do lurk enough to realize that Kim is one of the smartest people on this forum. I'm surprised he missed this one.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Im with Kim looks like "we " took 3 snappers each at 12 to 15 but what do I know I dont judge anyone.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

"reloading my speargun; freakin huge! We ended up taking 3 snapper about 12-15 lbs each "

Well, it's been over 40 years since I was in an english class, but I read this as "we killed 3 snapper (total) that weighed around 12-15# each" , not that we "each" killed 3 snapper that weighed 12-15#.

Maybe Mattatoar can clarify this for all of us. :thumbsup:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If I misunderstood what he was saying then I'll apologize for that. 

"We ended up taking 3 snapper about 12-15 lbs each and a half dozen big mangrove snapper."

I guess that sentence could be read either way.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

If you let him worry about his limit you can avoid all this controversy.


----------



## rips (May 17, 2011)

now i am confused.... is it completely only two reds per day or two reds of that size i read something about 10 a day


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Lyin Too said:


> If you let him worry about his limit you can avoid all this controversy.


:thumbsup:


----------

